#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские Медитации для Детей

## Add

*Спасибо Большое* *Виртуальному
Буддийскому Храму для детей* за Эту Книгу

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 *Автор:* Лама Тенчой
*Название:* Медитации для Детей
*Формат:* .pdf
*Размер:* 0.65 Mb 
*Сайт:* страничка в Храме  

*Скачать* с Яndex.Диск, iFolder, Rapida.com
*audioПрактики* к книге. дополнение


Дети всех возрастов могут научиться успокаивать и фокусировать свой ум,
преобразуя возбуждающие их мысли и эмоции в Cостояние Cчастья и Покоя;
могут использовать медитацию, получая тем самым доступ к своей внутренней силе
и к тем процессам, которые помогут им решать их проблемы;
смогут развить заключённый в них потенциал мудрости, любви, умиротворённости;
искоренить напрочь стресс, проявлять гибкость в реакциях
на неопределенность нашего изменчивого мира.


Медитации в этой книге сгруппированы по трем уровням сложности. 
• Уровень первый — медитации, предназначенные для детей от 5 
до 7 лет и старше, они также *подойдут для начинающих любых 
возрастных групп*. 
• Уровень второй — медитации, которые подходят для детей 8-10 
лет. В этом возрасте они уже используют логическое мышление, 
однако их логика оперирует на предметном, ограниченном уровне. 
• Уровень третий - медитации для детей от 11 до 15 лет. Дети 
этого возраста способны успешно оперировать более сложным 
языком и понятиями, и могут концентрироваться и 
сидеть спокойно в течение более продолжительного времени. 



 *Содержание*
* Введение 
* Упражнения для дыхания и расслабления 
* Поза для медитации 
* Мотивация 
* Осознанное дыхание 
* Осознанная прогулка 
* Как успокоить и сфокусировать свой ум 
* Как изменить свое тело, чтобы помогать другим 
* Пробуждение сердца 
* Мы все равны 
* Медитация света 
* Чистота ума 
* Благопожелание 
* Библиография 




----------------------------------------------------------------
*Книги*
Конзе Э. Буддийская медитация
Лама Тенчой. Медитации для Детей
Ачан Сумедхо. Учения безмолвного ума
Согьял Ринпоче. Книга жизни и практики умирания
Ачан Сумедхо. Осознанность – путь к Неумирающему 


*Фильмы на форуме
Далай-лама XIV, Буддизм, Тибет*

----------


## Кумо

Это все Хомяк) Это он молодец :Big Grin:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Я благодарен и искренне  рад что мой скромный вклад в дхарму вам нравится и приносит пользу! через 2 месяца будет много обновлений!

----------

Шагдар (11.02.2011)

----------


## Михоэлс

Как наверное испугались бы детишки если бы узнали к чему ведёт такая медитация, и что такое нирваночка.

----------


## Топпер

И к чему же она ведёт, по вашему?

----------


## Михоэлс

Топпер, вы хотите это объяснить детям?

Ведёт к необратимому не-существованию в сансарочке, и необратимой не-возможности действовать в сансарочке. 

Вы хоть и из Тхеравады, но вы явно не Zom.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Ведёт к необратимому не-существованию в сансарочке, и необратимой не-возможности действовать в сансарочке.


5 коп от секулярной парадигмы, когда книжки по медитации для детишек пишут не только ламы, но и доктора наук. Медитация и образование – это целое направление (по аналогии с направлением медицина и медитация). Garrison Institute – один из его лидеров.
http://www.garrisoninstitute.org/home.php

В отличие от лам доктора наук не учат детей медитации ради нирваночки, но для развития ментальных и эмоциональных навыков, делающих будущую _социальную_ жизнь детишек более успешной и счастливой. Другими (моими  :Smilie: ) словами, нирваночка не в отдаленных будущих жизнях, а в самой сердцевине сегодняшней сансарочки, в активном участии в ней.

*P.S.* Одна из характеристик уровня признания этого надконфессионального института. Из отчета за 2003-2007 гг. (ссылка на главной странице) видно, что институт регулярно проводит ретриты. В списке учителей медитации, проводивших ретриты, ЕСДЛ.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (05.12.2008), Евгения Горенко (04.12.2008), Сергей Муай (04.12.2008)

----------


## Юрий К.

Еще 2 коп от секулярной парадигмы (термин мой).

Из материалов симпозиума «Developmental Issues in Contemplative Education» (4-6 апреля 2008 г.), проведенного в Garrison Institute.
http://www.garrisoninstitute.org/education-symposium/

Отмечается большой интерес в системе школьного образования к contemplative practices, которые включаются в стандартные образовательные программы. Наиболее популярна и широко используется методология Mindfulness education («мириады программ в школах по стране (США)»). Однако консенсуса по вопросу о том, какая практика работает лучше для детей определенного возраста нет. Очень мало эмпирических исследований.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, вы хотите это объяснить детям?
> 
> Ведёт к необратимому не-существованию в сансарочке, и необратимой не-возможности действовать в сансарочке.


И почему дети должны этого испугаться?




> Вы хоть и из Тхеравады, но вы явно не Zom.


И?

----------


## Михоэлс

> И?


Это я к тому что какой-нибудь махаянист может быть начнёт утверждать что все существа – это будда Шакьямуни, что вы это Zom, и что все уже будды и все уже в нирване. Я такое уже встречал.

----------


## Ондрий

Бох Шиза всех любит

----------


## Топпер

Жёстко  :Smilie: 
Не, я точно не Zom  :Smilie:

----------


## Михоэлс

Топпер. Вы по крайней мере не отрицали то,  что буддизм ведёт к уходу из сансары. А махаянисты это отрицают.

----------


## Ersh

> Вы по крайней мере не отрицали то,  что буддизм ведёт к уходу из сансары. А *махаянисты это отрицают.*


Попрошу ссылочки и цитаточки.

----------


## Михоэлс

Ерш. У Нагарджуны об этом сказано. Дело в том, что "сансарой" названо то, что не нирвана. А  "нирваной" названо то, что не сансара.

----------


## Сергей Волков

Нашли кого учить.
А если я вам скажу, что не существует ни нирваны, ни сансары?

----------


## Ersh

> Ерш. У Нагарджуны об этом сказано. Дело в том, что "сансарой" названо то, что не нирвана. А  "нирваной" названо то, что не сансара.


Я еще раз повторяю вопрос. Где в махаяне отрицается, что буддизм ведет к уходу из сансары? 
Что как там называется - я не спрашивал.

----------


## Михоэлс

Ерш. Будда сказал что его учение ведёт к уходу из сансары, то есть в нирвану. Нагарджуна сказал что нирвана это сансара. 

Это называется отрицанием.

----------


## Ersh

> Ерш. Будда сказал что его учение ведёт к уходу из сансары, то есть в нирвану. Нагарджуна сказал что нирвана это сансара. 
> 
> Это называется отрицанием.


Где отрицание?

----------


## Михоэлс

Ерш.  Путь к нирване назван путём к уходу из сансары.  Если «нирваной»  названа сансара, то в таком случае путь к нирване это не уход из сансары. 

Вот это отрицание.

----------


## Ersh

> Ерш.  Путь к нирване назван путём к уходу из сансары.  Если «нирваной»  названа сансара, то в таком случае путь к нирване это не уход из сансары. 
> 
> Вот это отрицание.


Это Ваше личное рассуждение, у Нагарджуны этого нет. По меньшей мере там все иначе. Я же просил первоисточники, а Вы тут себя цитируете.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как наверное испугались бы детишки если бы узнали к чему ведёт такая медитация, и что такое нирваночка.


Даже очень смелые взрослые испытывают беспредельный ужас внезапно осознавая реальность-как-есть, когда впадают в крайнюю степень отчаяния.

Преодоление же этого ужаса называется праджняпарамитой. Практика джхан (дхьян) помогает подготовить ум к освобождению от привязанностей, подготовить опору уму в себе самом, отбросить тщетные надежды и принять реальность-как-есть без страха и печали.

----------


## Михоэлс

Ерш. Путь к нирване назван Буддой, путём к уходу из сансары. "Нирваной" назвал сансару Нагарджуна. Это первоисточники, то есть я не себя цитировал. 

А логический вывод - мой.

----------


## Ersh

> Ерш. Путь к нирване назван Буддой, путём к уходу из сансары. "Нирваной" назвал сансару Нагарджуна. Это первоисточники, то есть я не себя цитировал. 
> 
> А логический вывод - мой.


Значит Нагарджуна не отрицал, что буддизм выводит из Сансары? Это Вы вывели, что утверждал?

----------


## Михоэлс

Ерш. Слова Нагарджуны называются отрицанием. Вольным или не вольным. 

Если дурак не понимает того, что он что он дурак, то из этого не следует что он не дурак. А просто он не вольно этого не понимает.

----------


## Михоэлс

Только не пытайтесь забанить за логическое и аргументированное ведение дискуссии.

----------


## Михоэлс

Во фразе "Вольным или не вольным.",  слово «или» означает предположение, то есть сомнение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ерш. Слова Нагарджуны называются отрицанием. Вольным или не вольным. 
> 
> Если дурак не понимает того, что он что он дурак, то из этого не следует что он не дурак. А просто он не вольно этого не понимает.


Этот меч острый с обоих сторон. Ваши аргументы, это все равно что кормить голодного рассказами о еде.

Точно так же нельзя исключить, что Вы вольно или не вольно не понимаете слова Нагаржуны, додумывая к ним свой особый смысл. 

Если Вы не можете подобной ошибки допускать, значит либо Вы опираетесь на непоколебимое знание, либо просто привязаны к идее. Это легко проверяется. Если Вы знаете, то не попадете в ловушку.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Только не пытайтесь забанить за логическое и аргументированное ведение дискуссии.


Вы оправдываетесь? А я думал, Вы не страшитесь брошенных в Вас камней.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Во фразе "Вольным или не вольным.",  слово «или» означает предположение, то есть сомнение.


У Вас есть предположения, и есть сомнения. Я уже было думал, что Вы постигли великую основу мудрости, а оказывается, Вы всего лишь склонны к грубой речи.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Только не пытайтесь забанить за логическое и аргументированное ведение дискуссии.


Он не банит сразу, выносит предупреждение, например, вот за это 10 баллов (за неуважение к наставникам Дхармы) 





> 5 коп от секулярной парадигмы, когда книжки по медитации для детишек пишут не только ламы, но и доктора наук. Медитация и образование – это целое направление (по аналогии с направлением медицина и медитация). Garrison Institute – один из его лидеров.
> http://www.garrisoninstitute.org/home.php
> 
> В отличие от лам доктора наук не учат детей медитации ради нирваночки, но для развития ментальных и эмоциональных навыков, делающих будущую социальную жизнь детишек более успешной и счастливой. Другими (моими ) словами, нирваночка не в отдаленных будущих жизнях, а в самой сердцевине сегодняшней сансарочки, в активном участии в ней.
> 
> P.S. Одна из характеристик уровня признания этого надконфессионального института. Из отчета за 2003-2007 гг. (ссылка на главной странице) видно, что институт регулярно проводит ретриты. В списке учителей медитации, проводивших ретриты, ЕСДЛ.


Все, щас забанит. Навсегда.

----------


## Ersh

> Только не пытайтесь забанить за логическое и аргументированное ведение дискуссии.


Во-первых в этом нет никакой логики. Вам это только кажется. Во-вторых если Вас и есть за что банить, то за оскорбительные утверждения в адрес Нагарджуны и неуважение к другим традициям буддизма. Ну и оффтопик впридачу. Если будете продолжать - забаню.

----------


## Михоэлс

Ерш. Я же написал "или". Там нет оскорбления, потому что там предположение. 

К тому же, я считаю что учение Нагарджуны  - это большая драгоценность, у меня дома много буддийских книг. 

К тому же  при демократии люди имеют право на свободу лжи, а в России демократия.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Топпер. Вы по крайней мере не отрицали то,  что буддизм ведёт к уходу из сансары. А махаянисты это отрицают.


 :EEK!:  но коментс.  :Mad:

----------

